# Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet seien, könnten nun zurückkehren.



## Utopian Universe

Ich kann nicht herausfinden warum in diesem Satz *seien* verwendet wird, und nicht *waren*.

_„Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet seien, könnten nun zurückkehren.“_​Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber redet man nicht über die, die *had fled *in der Vergangenheit?


----------



## manfy

K1 'seien' markiert indirekte Rede. K2 'könnten' wurde für dieses Verb gewählt, da K1 'können' als Indikativ missverstanden werden würde.


----------



## JClaudeK

_„Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet seien, könnten nun zurückkehren.“_

In der direkten Rede sieht der Satz so aus:_ „Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet sind,  können nun zurückkehren.“_


Utopian Universe said:


> redet man nicht über die, die *had fled *in der Vergangenheit?


"_geflüchtet sind_" *ist* Vergangenheit.


----------



## bearded

Utopian Universe said:


> Ich kann nicht herausfinden warum in diesem Satz *seien* verwendet wird, und nicht *waren*.


Im vorhergehenden Kontext (den Du nicht anführst) ist bestimmt etwas enthalten, das den Gebrauch von Verbzeiten und -modi der _indirekten Rede _rechtfertigt (z.B. ''er sagte'' oder ''laut einem Zeitungsartikel''...).


----------



## berndf

Utopian Universe said:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber redet man nicht über die, die *had fled *in der Vergangenheit?





JClaudeK said:


> "_geflüchtet sind_" *ist* Vergangenheit.


Ja, aber _had fled_ ist Plusquamperfekt. Die Frage war nur falsch gestellt. Die Antwort auf die Frage, warum English hier Plusquamperfekt, Deutsch aber Perfekt oder Präteritum benutzt ist folgende:
Im Englischen, Gibt es agreement rules in der Indirekten Rede zwischen der Einleitung und der wiedergegeben Rede:
_He says you are right.
He said you were right._
und
_He says you were right.
He said you had been right._

D.h. wenn die Einleitung in der Vergangenheit ist, weden alle Zeiten der wiedergebenen Rede eine Stufe in die Vergangenheit versetzt. Im Deutschen ist das anders:
_Er sagt, du habest recht.
Er sagte, du habest recht._
und
_Er sagt, du habest recht gehabt.
Er sagte, du habest recht gehabt._


----------



## Utopian Universe

berndf said:


> Ja, aber _had fled_ ist Plusquamperfekt. Die Frage war nur falsch gestellt. Die Antwort auf die Frage, warum English hier Plusquamperfekt, Deutsch aber Perfekt oder Präteritum benutzt ist folgende:
> Im Englischen, Gibt es agreement rules in der Indirekten Rede zwischen der Einleitung und der wiedergegeben Rede:
> _He says you are right.
> He said you were right._
> und
> _He says you were right.
> He said you had been right._
> 
> D.h. wenn die Einleitung in der Vergangenheit ist, weden alle Zeiten der wiedergebenen Rede eine Stufe in die Vergangenheit versetzt. Im Deutschen ist das anders:
> _Er sagt, du habest recht.
> Er sagte, du habest recht._
> und
> _Er sagt, du habest recht gehabt.
> Er sagte, du habest recht gehabt._



Das verstehe ich. In diesem Fall, das Hauptverb ist das Gleiche unabhängig von der Zeit. Das Gleiche gilt für *sein*?


----------



## berndf

I am not sure I understand your question. Let me translate the sentence into English with the verb forms corresponding to an introduction "He says" and not to "He said", because the tense of the introduction does not matter in German. Maybe this makes the structure clearer:
_Civilians who *have* fled the area *can* return now._​
As manfy explained, don't worry about _könnten_ instead of _können_. Semantically, it is present tense (i.e. _can_ not _could_).

To make sure it is properly understood, let me repeat manfy's explanation in other words: _können_ cannot be identified as a Konjunktiv I because in plural present indicative and plural Konjunktiv I are spelled and pronounced identically. But it is important that the verb form can be identified as Konjunktiv. Therefore Konjunktiv II is used with the meaning of Konjunktiv I.


----------



## Utopian Universe

berndf said:


> I am not sure I understand your question. Let me translate the sentence into English with the verb forms corresponding to an introduction "He says" and not to "He said", because the tense of the introduction does not matter in German. Maybe this makes the structure clearer:
> _Civilians who *have* fled the area *can* return now._​
> As manfy explained, don't worry about _könnten_ instead of _können_. Semantically, it is present tense (i.e. _can_ not _could_).
> 
> To make sure it is properly understood, let me repeat manfy's explanation in other words: _können_ cannot be identified as a Konjunktiv I because in plural present indicative and plural Konjunktiv I are spelled and pronounced identically. But it is important that the verb form can be identified as Konjunktiv. Therefore Konjunktiv II is used with the meaning of Konjunktiv I.



Thanks for the detailed explanation  Right now the only thing that I can't quite wrap my head around is this: would it be entirely incorrect to say _„Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *waren*, *können* nun zurückkehren.“_? My guess is that if we were to use _waren_, then we'd need to change _könnten_ into _können_. Am I right?


----------



## JClaudeK

Utopian Universe said:


> My guess is that if we were to use _waren_, then we'd need to change _könnten_ into _können_.


Ja,  _„Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *waren*/ (sind) , *können* nun zurückkehren.“ - _kann man sagen, und zwar in der direkten Rede. (cf. #3)

Siehe
Die Indikativformen der direkten Rede werden durch  folgende Formen des Konjunktivs I ersetzt.
Direkte Rede: 
Er sagt(e): „Das Kind *hatte* Hunger.“ / "Die Zivilisten* flüchteten*."
Er sagt(e): „Das Kind *hat* Hunger *gehabt*.“ / "Die Zivilisten *sind geflüchtet.*"
Er sagt(e): „Das Kind *hatte* Hunger gehabt.“ /  "Die Zivilisten *waren geflüchtet*."

→ Indirekte Rede (die gleiche Form für alle 3 obigen Formen)
Er sagt(e), das Kind *habe* Hunger *gehabt*. / Er sagt(e), die Zivilisten *seien  geflüchtet*.

canoonet - Verb: Mood: Subjunctive: Reported speech :
*When the reported speech is expressed only by the subjunctive* (and not a subordinate clause with "dass")* , the indicative is not possible.*


----------



## berndf

Utopian Universe said:


> would it be entirely incorrect to say _„Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *waren*, *können* nun zurückkehren.“_? My guess is that if we were to use _waren_, then we'd need to change _könnten _into _können_. Am I right?


I think you meant "change _können_ into _konnten_". Yes, that would be possible. But that would not be reported speech any more.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> I think you meant "change _können_ into _könnten_".  [...]  But that would not be reported speech any more.





Utopian Universe said:


> if we were to use _waren_, then we'd need to change _könnten_ into _können_.


Siehe #9


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Siehe #9


Die Zeitenfolge (Plusquamperfekt und Präsens ohne einen weiteren Referenzzeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit) ist sinnlos. Ich halte deine Aussage in #9 für falsch.

Es gibt in der Umgangssprache eine mit dem Plusquamperfekt formal identische verstärkte Vergangenheit (Zwiebelfisch: Das Ultra-Perfekt - SPIEGEL ONLINE), die semantisch passen würde. Diese Form gehört aber eindeutig zu einem anderen Sprachregister als der Ausgangssatz dieses Threads und sollte an dieser Stelle nicht erörtert werden. Es gibt hier schon genug Konfusion.

Möglich wäre Plusquamperfekt z.B. in folgendem erweiterten Satz:
_Zivilisten, die aus dieser Gegend *geflüchtet* *waren* und sich in Auffanglagern and der Grenze *versammelt* *haben*, *können* jetzt zurückkehren._
Hier haben wir drei verschiedene Zeitebenen (ausgedrückt durch die Zeitenfolge Plusquamperfekt, Perfekt und Präsens) und der Plusquamperfekt ist sinnvoll.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> I think you meant "change _können_ into _könnten_".


Und warum/ wie soll der Plusquamperfekt mit "_könn*t*en" sinnvoll _sein?

Es ging (mir) doch nur um:



> Er sagt(e): „Das Kind *hat* Hunger *gehabt*.“ / "Die Zivilisten *sind geflüchtet.*"
> Er sagt(e): „Das Kind *hatte* Hunger gehabt.“ / "Die Zivilisten *waren geflüchtet*."
> 
> → Indirekte Rede (die gleiche Form für alle 3 obigen Formen)
> Er sagt(e), das Kind *habe* Hunger *gehabt*. / Er sagt(e), die Zivilisten *seien geflüchtet*.


 #9


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Und warum/ wie soll der Plusquamperfekt mit "_könn*t*en" sinnvoll _sein?
> 
> Es ging (mir) doch nur um:
> 
> #9


Entschuldige, ich meinte _k*o*nnten_ und _k*ö*nnten_. Ich berichtige den Typo gleich. Diese beiden Varianten sind im Indikativ möglich, bedeuten natürlich etwas anderes:

_Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *sind*, *können* nun zurückkehren._
_Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *waren*, *konnten* nun zurückkehren._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> ich meinte _k*o*nnten_ und _k*ö*nnten_. Ich berichtige den Typo gleich.


Dann ist alles klar.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Es gibt in der Umgangssprache eine mit dem Plusquamperfekt formal identische verstärkte Vergangenheit (Zwiebelfisch: *Das Ultra-Perfekt *- SPIEGEL ONLINE), die semantisch passen würde.  Diese Form gehört aber eindeutig zu einem anderen Sprachregister als der Ausgangssatz dieses Threads und sollte an dieser Stelle nicht erörtert werden. Es gibt hier schon genug Konfusion.


Ich habe mir den Zwiebelfischartikel inzwischen mal angeschaut und dabei entdeckt, was das sogennante "Ultra-Perfekt" ist. (Das ist - zum Glück - noch nicht bis nach Paris vorgedrungen .)

*"Ultra-Perfekt" = Superplusquamperfekt
*
Kannst Du mir bitte erklären, inwiefern das "Ultra-Perfekt" hier (vom Sprachregister mal ganz abgesehen)_ semantisch passen würde. _

Wenn der  Plusquamperfekt nicht passt, dann passt doch das 'Ultra-Perfekt/ Super-Plusquamperfekt' noch viel weniger, oder nicht?
_Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden *'geflüchtet* *gewesen sind*', *können* nun zurückkehren. _*??*


----------



## berndf

Der Plusquamperfekt hat immer semantischen Bezug zu einer Zeitebene, sie später als das beschriebene Ereignis aber vor der jetzt-Zeit liegt. Bei dem "Ultra-Perfekt" ist das nicht der Fall. Es handelt sich einfach nur um eine emphatische Vergangenheitsform (doppelt hält besser).


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier wird gesagt:
Das Ultra-Perfekt hat in Teilen der Bevölkerung das *Präteritum* nahezu vollständig verdrängt.

Auf unseren Satz angewendet ergäbe das :
_Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden *flüchteten*, können nun zurückkehren._ *??*



berndf said:


> Es handelt sich einfach nur um eine emphatische Vergangenheitsform (doppelt hält besser).


Das beantwortet meine Frage


JClaudeK said:


> Kannst Du mir bitte erklären, inwiefern das "Ultra-Perfekt" hier (vom Sprachregister mal ganz abgesehen)_ semantisch passen würde. _


aber nicht!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Auf unseren Satz angewendet ergäbe das :
> _Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden *flüchteten*, können nun zurückkehren._ *??*


Ich verstehe nicht worauf du hinaus willst. Ob _flüchteten, geflüchtet sind oder geflüchtet waren_. Alles drei drückt in den relevanten Registern dasselbe aus: _Vergangenheit_. Einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen Präteritum und Perfekt gibt es in diesen Registern schon seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr und jetzt ist noch eine weitere, emphatische Form hinzugekommen, die auch wieder dasselbe bedeutet, nur halt betont.


----------



## JClaudeK

*Du *hast doch auf Zeitenfolge bestanden. 
Mit dem Ultra-Perfekt würde die nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> *Du *hast doch auf Zeitenfolge bestanden.


Ich habe gesagt *Plusquamperfekt* erfordert eine weitere Referenzzeitebene. Ultra-Perfekt ist doch kein Plusquamperfekt.

In den Registern, in denen _geflüchtet waren _Ultra-Perfekt ist, ist Plusquamperfekt _geflüchtet gewesen waren.
_
Der Satz
_Zivilisten, die aus dieser Gegend *geflüchtet* *waren* und sich in Auffanglagern and der Grenze *versammelt haben*, *können* jetzt zurückkehren._​des Standardregisters übersetzt sich in Register mit Ultra-Perfekt wie folgt:
_Zivilisten, die aus dieser Gegend *geflüchtet gewesen* *waren* und sich in Auffanglagern and der Grenze *versammelt hatten*, *können* jetzt zurückkehren._​


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich habe gesagt *Plusquamperfekt* erfordert eine weitere Referenzzeitebene. Ultra-Perfekt ist doch kein Plusquamperfekt.


Hab ich das je behauptet?
Ich wollte eben wissen, wie dein Satz mit UP aussehen würde.

Und warum du sagst, in einem anderen Sprachregister könnte man das verwenden.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Hab ich das je behauptet?


Eigentlich schon. Du hast in deiner Frage 


JClaudeK said:


> *Du *hast doch auf Zeitenfolge bestanden.


meine Aussage über Plusquamperfekt auf Ultra-Perfekt übertragen und die beiden damit implizit gleichgesetzt.


JClaudeK said:


> Ich wollte eben wissen, wie dein Satz mit UP aussehen würde.


Ist dies mit den oben stehenden Beispielen beantwortet?


JClaudeK said:


> Und warum du sagst, in einem anderen Sprachregister könnte man das verwenden.


Eben weil Ultra-Perfekt kein Plusquamperfekt ist. Woimmer im Standardregister Präteritum oder Perfekt passt passt in den Registern mit Ultra-Perfekt auch dieser, weil alle drei Formen in diesen Registern dasselbe bedeuten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Du hast geschrieben


berndf said:


> Es gibt in der Umgangssprache eine mit dem Plusquamperfekt formal identische verstärkte Vergangenheit (Zwiebelfisch: Das Ultra-Perfekt - SPIEGEL ONLINE), die semantisch passen würde. Diese Form gehört aber eindeutig zu einem anderen Sprachregister als der Ausgangssatz dieses Threads und sollte an dieser Stelle nicht erörtert werden. Es gibt hier schon genug Konfusion.


Daraufhin lautete meine Frage:  * "Kannst Du mir bitte erklären, inwiefern das "Ultra-Perfekt" hier (...)_ semantisch passen würde."_

Und da soll ich  in_ [m]einer Frage* [d]eine Aussage über Plusquamperfekt auf Ultra-Perfekt übertragen und die beiden damit implizit gleichgesetzt_ haben. ??
Tut mir leid, aber das sehe ich gerade andersherum!
Wer hat   Ultra-Perfekt auf Plusquamperfekt übertragen_ und die beiden damit implizit gleichgesetzt_?  Nicht ich.


Hab ich da ein Brett vor dem Kopf? Vielleicht kann  jemand anders noch dazu Stellung nehmen und uns aus der Zwickmühle helfen?
_
_


----------



## berndf

Ich sagte "*formal* identisch". "Formal" bedeutet in linguistischer Terminologie "auf die äußere Form der Wörter bezogen". D.h., dass die standardsprachliches Plusquamperfekt und Ultra-Perfekt mit denselben (oder zumindest den gleichen, hier aber tatsächlich denselben) morphologischen Komponenten gebildet werden, nämlich mit dem Hilfsverb _sein _oder_ haben_ im Präteritum plus dem Partizip Perfekt, d.h. dass sie geschrieben gleich aussehen und sie sich gesprochen gleich anhören. Es handelt sich aber grammatikalisch um vollkommen verschiedene Zeitformen.

Zu verwechseln sind sie aber dennoch nicht, weil sie in sich gegenseitig ausschließenden Registern vorkommen. Es gibt auch in Registern, die das Ultra-Perfekt haben, u.U. auch ein Plusquamperfekt, der wird aber, so er vorkommt, anders gebildet als im Standardregister, nämlich mit Ultra-Perfekt von _sein_ oder _haben_ plus Partizp Perfekt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich geb's auf.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn der Plusquamperfekt nicht passt, dann passt doch das 'Ultra-Perfekt/ Super-Plusquamperfekt' noch viel weniger, oder nicht?
> _Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden *'geflüchtet* *gewesen sind*', *können* nun zurückkehren. _*??*


Ultra-Perfekt und Super-Plusquamperfekt sind unterschiedliche Dinge.

Ultra-Perfekt:
_Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden *geflüchtet* *waren*, können nun zurückkehren._​
Super-Plusquamperfekt:
_Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden *geflüchtet* *gewesen waren*, können nun zurückkehren._​
Die von dir angebene Form
_Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden *geflüchtet* *gewesen sind*, können nun zurückkehren._​heißt Doppel-Perfekt und gehört in einen ganz anderen Kontext. Es handelt sich dabei um einen landschaftlichen, umgangssprachlichen Ersatz des standardsprachlichen Plusquamperfekt, der ohne Präteritumformen für die Hilfsverben auskommt (das Präteritum des Hilfsverbs wird durch Perfekt ersetzt), weil Präteritum als solcher in diesen Gegenden als "geschraubt" gilt.

Als ich mich vor einigen Jahren mich mit diesen Formen beschäftigt habe, hat es auch eine Weile gedauert, bis mir klar wurde, dass es sich dabei um komplett unterschiedlich Dinge handelt. Ich habe das Phänomen auch zuerst in die Schublade "Doppel-Perfekt" gesteckt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Deacademic.com  setzt  alle diese "Zeiten" auf dieselbe Ebene


> Doppeltes Perfekt
> Das *doppelte Perfekt* (auch *Perfekt II*, *Superplusquamperfekt*[1] , S. 26 oder *Ultra-Perfekt*) ist eine zusätzliche Vergangenheitsform nicht nur (fr: Temps surcomposé) der deutschen Sprache neben dem Perfekt, die im Deutschen nicht der Standardsprache entspricht.


Wem soll ich jetzt glauben?

Siehe auch
Ich habe/hatte es gemacht gehabt. (landschaftlich, nicht standardsprachlich))


----------



## berndf

Wenn dir das terminologisch nicht gefällt, dann bin ich anderen Namensvorschlägen gegenüber offen. Es geht um die Formen und nicht um die Namen dafür. Diese Formen sind in der Literatur wenig behandelt und darum gibt es auch keine wirklich eingeführten Namen. Das es sich bei dem, was ich in diesem Thread als Ultra-Perfekt um eine eigenständige Zeitform handelt, die mit dem Doppel-Perfekt nichts zu tun hat, steht für mich aber inzwischen außer Frage.

Ich habe sie überhaupt nur erwähnt, weil sie die einzige Interpretation darstellt, unter der deine Behauptung in #9, _Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *waren*, *können* nun zurückkehren_ vertretbar wäre. Standardsprachlich geht das ohne zusätzliche Kontext wie in meinem Beispiel in #12 sicher nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Utopian Universe said:


> My guess is that if we were to use _waren_, then we'd need to change _könnten_ into _können_.
> 
> 
> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> _„Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *waren*/ (sind) , *können* nun zurückkehren.“ - _kann man *sagen*, und zwar in der direkten Rede.
Click to expand...


Du hast natürlich recht, streng grammatisch genommen, muss es heißen
_„Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *sind,* * können* nun zurückkehren.“_
siehe:


JClaudeK said:


> In der direkten Rede sieht der Satz so aus: „Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet sind, können nun zurückkehren.“ #3


*oder* (da _Utopian Universe_ auf "waren" besteht):
_„Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *waren*, *konnten* nun zurückkehren.“_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Du hast natürlich recht, streng grammatisch genommen, muss es heißen
> _„Zivilisten, die aus diesen Gegenden geflüchtet *sind,* * können* nun zurückkehren.“_


Und darum, _geflüchtet sind _und _geflüchtet waren _austauschbar zu behandeln, Letzteres nur als Verstärkung des Ersteren zu betrachten, geht es bei dem von Sick beschriebenen Phänomen genau. Das erfordert dann aber eine neue Form, wenn wirklich Plusquamperfekt gemeint ist und die ist _geflüchtet gewesen waren.
_
In der Standardsrache sind _geflüchtet sind _und _geflüchtet waren _nicht nur "streng genommen" etwas anderes, sie bedeuten substantiell etwas anderes.


----------



## Utopian Universe

Danke alles für Ihre Mitwirkungen. Ich weiß es wirklich zu schätzen


----------

